# Lamprologus Brevis Kigoma



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Tang Shellies I inherited with the 120g tank I just got. Never really had any exposure to African Cichlids until now. 




























Quite interesting to watch as they go in and out of the shells.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Outstanding photos gunnerx! I've read a lot about shell dwellers on the cichlid forum, they're pretty cool and I saw some at the DRAS auction.

Tabatha


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice camera. What is it ?
Sorry, nice fishes too ... grumpy faces  
L


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Outstanding photos gunnerx! I've read a lot about shell dwellers on the cichlid forum, they're pretty cool and I saw some at the DRAS auction.


Thanks. I still don't have lights for the new tank so I had to take one from the 29g. I've never even heard of shellies before I was interested in the tank. I researched the two fishes I was to inherit and that's when I found out about the shell dwellers. I have them in the middle of the tank and enjoy watching their behaviour.



lili said:


> Nice camera. What is it ?
> Sorry, nice fishes too ... grumpy faces


The camera is an Olympus E3. Basically their highest DSLR. I think they're grumpy because they got removed from their old environment, stuffed in a bucket while being transported in a van then put back in a new environment. I would be grumpy too.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

http://gunnerx.ca/pics/120/P4217645.jpg

NICE FISH


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice fish


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks. They're quite interesting compared to the Daffodils right now. I think they're already trying to make babies! I saw two of them taking turns pushing each other on the side then they did a mouth to mouth thing.


----------

